
A Swiss Dress from the 16th Century (2015) - pepys
https://whiljascorner.wordpress.com/2015/05/01/a-swiss-dress-from-the-16th-century/
======
irrational
Wow, 1515-16 was a wild period for swiss fashion.

------
duxup
So help me out here... where women really wearing nearly nothing in 1515 and
topless in 1516 when they went out all dressed up?

~~~
jandrese
It's not that crazy for models to walk the runway practically naked today in
some of the more avant garde shows. I have no reason to believe the fashion
industry was any more sane back in the 16th century.

That said, there may be extenuating circumstances for those two outfits. There
isn't a lot of context on that page.

~~~
duxup
It would make sense if these are more like your example, straight up models
for crazy fashion ideas.... that aren't used.

I was thinking these were more along the lines of styles that people actually
wore at the upper levels of society, but at least were still styles that most
of those folks wore at that time.

------
trhway
This thing on the neck, even when naked - goiter band - iodine deficiency.

~~~
Bayart
An quintessential Alpine disease if there ever was one.

------
all2
This makes me want to get into dress-making.

------
EdwardMSmith
Site is ad hell on an iPhone.

~~~
sharmi
Ideally, all websites should be respectful of the limits and speed of
bandwidth and processing power available for mobiles and limit ads.
Unfortunately that's not true. And that's not in our control.

The next very best solution is to install Firefox. Then add UBlock Origin. Now
all the websites are fat trimmed and lean. I often endup having 200 pr more
open tabs on mobile and it has never been a problem (Open tabs double as
ToBeRead list) . May be it has crashed twice in the past 2 years. I have never
lost a tab during the crash, a power failure or a restart. Always quite fast.

Actually it makes a lot more sense to have Firefox on Mobile than the desktop
as it is the only browser (as far as I know) that allows you to block ads.

~~~
EdwardMSmith
I should have been more explicit. The ads redirect to a new page and continue
to redirect when you hit the back button, making reading the site impossible
unless you manage to tap “reader mode” in the ~1s before the ads kick in.

~~~
sharmi
Yes and that does not happen with Ublock Origin :)

~~~
EdwardMSmith
Cool, just installed Ublock Origin on my iPhone. Seems to work perfect. Thanks
for the advice!

~~~
sharmi
Happy to be of help. People behind works like Firefox and Ublock Origin have
done so much. Using their work is just another form of recognition that they
so richly deserve.

------
Pica_soO
Those enthusiasts do go all the way for the medieval dresses. As in buying
wool and dying themselves, following medieval recipes. They even have books on
the garments and stitches found with ancient bodies in those swamp ponds. Or
they recover them from wood carvings - as seen here.

We had a dinner following the ancient roman cuisine with one of these history
buffs once. These guys definitely overdid it with fish-paste and spices- to
show off there riches.

------
gwbas1c
Why is this interesting to hacker news? I can understand why this is
interesting to someone, but why here?

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
Someone who painstakingly recreates, by hand, an object based on 500 year old
woodcuts while learning several new manufacturing techniques in the process
matches one of the definitions of hacker.

"6\. An expert or enthusiast of any kind. One might be an astronomy hacker,
for example."

[http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html](http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html)

And the result of this hacker matches the second canonical definition of
"hack":

"2\. n. An incredibly good, and perhaps very time-consuming, piece of work
that produces exactly what is needed."

[http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hack.html](http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hack.html)

The production of this dress was an appropriate application of ingenuity that
resulted in a carefully crafted work of art, which is literally hacking:

"Hacking might be characterized as ‘an appropriate application of ingenuity’.
Whether the result is a quick-and-dirty patchwork job or a carefully crafted
work of art, you have to admire the cleverness that went into it."

[http://catb.org/jargon/html/meaning-of-
hack.html](http://catb.org/jargon/html/meaning-of-hack.html)

It is interesting (to me at least) because it is something I have not seen
before, done skillfully, and is not Yet Another Article About Rust or
Containers (YAAARC).

~~~
bacro
I love Hacker News. You get such geeky responses to a simple question :)

